# Belkin: Adapter + router help...How to remove password from router?



## james76

im moving my pc upstairs and keeping the router down, and using and adapter to pick up the wireless internet. i can pick it up but cant connect, i input the password and it just says aquiring network address, if i click repair it connects to it but there actually isnt any internet there, so maybe i'am using a wrong password, how do I remove the passowrd and make the router un secure public. Anyone help who has adapters and routers working together, thanks.

James


----------



## wells

Are you using DHCP on both your router and PC? You may not have enough spots open on your router...
To change router settings, enter the gateway IP address (192.168.1.1 or whatever. It may be different, depending on your router) in your address bar in IE, Firefox, etc. Enter in the username and password in login box. If you know the exact model of your router, you can usually find the default username and passoword in a simple internet search.
Whats your router model?


----------



## pokemon87654

you do what he said above or at least on my lynksis i lost my password and pressed the small reset button and held it for 10-15 seconds and you won't need a password, then you get just set it up again after that


----------



## james76

F5d7633-4 is the model. I dont know what DhCP is unfortunatly. i am on the settings now for the router, not too sure what to do in order to make sure my adapter can recieve the internet from the router. BTW, i have the router password and the wireless. THanks guys


----------



## goosy22

use the setup disk that came with the router... i chang my password/SSID today with them... you'll have to go through the entire reinstall process but it'll take 5 mins max... just make sure you unplug the router for about 5-10 seconds before starting the installation, to clear the memory...


----------



## ezefosure

i have this same problem
is there something i could do without resinatlling? i dont kno where the disc is.


----------



## goosy22

or go to your internet browser and put in 192.168.2.1 and hopefully you remember the admin password if you put one in... if not then you can change anything you want...

EDIT: that IP is only for belkin wireless adaptors to the best of my knowledge... if you don't have that brand it probably won't work


----------



## wells

DHCP stands for Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol. Learn more.
Anyway, basically DHCP automatically obtains an IP address for your computer. If you _weren't_ using DHCP, then you would have to manually enter your IP, DNS, etc. If you're computer is trying to automatically "Obtain(ing) Network Address" (what you were getting stuck on), but your router did not have DHCP enabled, then you would be unable to obtain one. Often, routers have a limit on the number of DHCP clients (computers) that they want to hand out addresses to. This limit can usually be changed in the settings. (If you want a list of the clients, click on DHCP Client List under the *LAN Setup* heading on the left side of the router settings).
To change your password or unsecure the network, go to "Channel and SSID" under the *Wireless* heading on the left side of the router settings.
Do you have a firewall enabled on your computer? Temporarily disabling it and trying to reconnect may fix your problem. From there, you would just have to configure your firewall.
Hope this helps a bit.


----------

